# Snow Blower Rake and other uses



## Gary 207 (Jan 22, 2019)

I needed a small piece of equipment with a rake to pull the leaves and pine needles away from the trees on the hilly terrain so I came up with the idea to use my snow blower. One concern I had was no air filter on the carburetor but since it had just been raining I was not concerned about any dust.
I used the existing holes for the skid plates and the two existing holes on the top. I made washers out of plastic milk carton to protect the paint and all the 1/4 inch bolts in the plywood are all countersunk.
You can see by the photo the hill I used a sled to pull up a bag of condensed leaves the snow blower had no trouble pulling it up just push the handles down a little and she walks right up the hill.

I had some material left over from my tractor rake so I made a rake for the snow blower. I made it so I could pull or push I was able to get into spots were the tractor would not go and with the plywood door it would help push the leaves. I made the wheels adjustable up or down to control the depth of the rake

I thought about how difficult it would be to steer my JD trailer with the snow blower from the front but to my surprise it was very easy to control. I loaded it up with fire wood and tested on the hill no problem for the snow blower walked right up the hill. Gary 207


----------

